# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  España: exportará colonias de abejas y abejas reinas ecológicas de León

## Polinizaciones

*La empresa Urzapa Miel Ecológica ubicada en León ha obtenido un contrato de cinco años para exportar colonias y abejas reinas ecológicas a una importante empresa francesa de productos apícolas, a partir de 2015.* La empresa francesa, situada al Norte de los Pirineos en las inmediaciones de Pau, realizó un ensayo durante el verano de 2014  en el que constató que las abejas de León, España, se adaptaron perfectamente a sus condiciones climáticas y han conseguido una cosecha de miel y propóleo muy aceptable, informaron fuentes de Urzapa. Estos buenos resultados son fruto de la selección genética y sanitaria que lleva realizando la empresa Urzapa Miel Ecológica en los últimos años.El primer pedido de la empresa leonesa está previsto para la primavera de 2015 y estará compuesto por 200 colonias y alrededor de 50 abejas reinas.Fuente: 20minutos.es  Miel Ecológica Urzapa exportará enjambres de abejas y abejas reinas ecológicas de León en el 2015Temas similares: Abejas polinizadoras España: investigan abejas autóctonas para mejorar el sector apícola España: exporta abejas a Francia y Portugal ¿Un Futuro Sin Abejas? Abejas

----------

